# Does my creamsicle lyretail molly have velvet?



## kellysaurusrex

I just purchased my creamsicle molly two days ago, and ever since I got it, it looks like it's head has been dusted with pollen. There are symptoms of ich on the tailfin, and two of the other fish I purchased at the same time are showing ich symptoms as well, my plecostamus and my red platy. The other fish in my tank (black molly, dalmatian molly, and white molly) are all doing fine. All fish in the tank have a healthy appetite and are behaving normally. The creamsicle is not scratching or flashing belly like fish usually do when infected with velvet, so I am unsure. I am currently treating the ich with the tank buddies product from Jungle Labs, and began treatment yesterday afternoon. I have not yet performed a water change. 

Here is a picture of my creamsicle molly: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v197/invein/orangemolly033.jpg

Any information that can help is much appreciated. My fiance and I are pretty much beginners at this, having only had bettas before, and he had a small freshwater tank in high school. Our current tank is freshwater (though I have been reading that mollies prefer brackish, thoughts on that?) and 20 gallons. No live plants, just gravel, a small cave thing, and three fake plants.

Here are some additional pictures, it's hard to catch on camera:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v197/invein/orangemolly071.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v197/invein/orangemolly039.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v197/invein/orangemolly034.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v197/invein/orangemolly032.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v197/invein/orangemolly009.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v197/invein/orangemolly008.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v197/invein/orangemolly002.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v197/invein/orangemolly015.jpg


----------



## Revolution1221

i cant see anything in the picture as for velvet but it could just be the picture itself. if all you have in the tank is mollies i would put some aqaurium salt in there that will be one of the most effective methods u could start out with two tablespoons per 10 gallons (double the recomended dose on the box) but mollies can handle much much much more salt than that. if their are other fish in the tank dont do that high of a treatment as it can potentially iritate them depending on what they are.


----------



## kellysaurusrex

Thanks Revolution. There are four mollies, a common pleco, and a platy in the tank. Do you think it would be safe to add the recommended dosage of salt with the pleco and platy in there?


----------



## kellysaurusrex

Well, the pleco just died.  He had a pretty bad infection of ich, though, and the treatment didn't seem to be helping him any. The platy's ich is clearing up, only 1 or 2 little spots left. Any help with determining what's up with my creamsicle molly is much appreciated.


----------



## hXcChic22

Well, our creamsicle molly had the "pollen dusted" look for a couple months. We thought it almost looked like she had burned herself on the heater. She eventually died of a parasite or something because her stomach kept becoming more hollow. I don't know if the marks on her head were a symptom or in any way related... but if she starts getting skinny even though she's eating (or not eating at all) get a good parasite medication.


----------



## Revolution1221

plecos are a little more sensitive to salt but now that he has passed(im sorry for your loss) i would recommend using the salt i suggested. What is your water temp at? you can turn it up to about 80 or 81 F this will also help inhibit the growth of fungal infections. if you can try to get another picture to help better show what is on the fish.


----------



## kellysaurusrex

I edited my original to add some more pictures. It's difficult to photograph, even with a macro lens. The tank is currently at 82 to try to help with the ich. We have no heater on the tank right now as we live in Texas and there's no need for one in the summer here, so I don't think it's a burn. The molly has looked like this ever since we got it, it was just difficult to notice in the dim pet shop lights. The "pollen" doesn't seem to be spreading, and the ich is clearing up a little bit. I'll keep an eye on the molly for any changes, stomach-wise. I'm going to try to do a 25% water change tomorrow to see if it helps any. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Revolution1221

yeah i see the ich but its hard to see whats on his head


----------



## kellysaurusrex

Well, the ich is finally gone, but the creamsicle now seems to have developed fin rot (the end of his tail is uneven and waxy looking). Going to pick up a gravel vac to do a 25% water change and some Maracyn today, as I wasn't able to change the water yesterday. Any ideas for treatment and prevention of fin rot in my other fish are much appreciated.


----------



## kellysaurusrex

Did a 25% water change, added some Melafix rather than Maracyn (Maracyn is so expensive!), and all the fish are being more active. Fingers crossed that the creamsicle molly makes it out alive! I also noticed today that he's looking thinner than before, but perhaps he was bloated to begin with? We'll see. Thanks for all the help guys, this forum is great.


----------



## dan3345

Its great you have maracyn. But you should try maracyn plus or two. Both are great, and if you follow the directions then your I guarantee your fin rot will be gone. It always works for me!

Welcome to the forums btw, and good luck!


----------

